# celb hotness



## Jungle_Fever1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Which celeb do you think is very over rated for hotness. Not worried about the talent side of things just the looks. For me its lady gaga. All my mates seem to think shes hot, i on the other hand think she looks like a bucket of smashed crabs.


----------



## guff_man (Jun 23, 2011)

Totally agree man. Shes messed up. Not hot at all.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 23, 2011)

Agree on Lady GaGa. Under all the make up shes ok looking but not HOT! and she reminds me of a tranny. I dont see whats so special about Megan Fox, shes like a stick insect and looks like shed keel over at the drop of a hat...


----------



## Trouble (Jun 23, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> I dont see whats so special about Megan Fox, shes like a stick insect...



I totally agree here.
and Angelina Jolie ... Nothing hot about her & those trout lips.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 23, 2011)

Angleina used to be hot when here lips had the same curve as the rest of her body....


----------



## FAY (Jun 23, 2011)

Most celebs that they rave on as hot aren't in my books.

Jennifer Hawkins is the 'hottest' in my books.


----------



## sarah_m (Jun 23, 2011)

Trouble said:


> I totally agree here.
> and Angelina Jolie ... Nothing hot about her & those trout lips.


 
I don't see it either, especially just lately. Employing all those nannies to look after all those kids must be just exhausting the poor thing!!!!


----------



## saximus (Jun 23, 2011)

Haha when I read the first sentence I instantly thought of Gaga before even getting to the part where you said it. I also agree with Angelina. I've never thought she was that great though. Even before she became Skeletor


----------



## azn4114 (Jun 23, 2011)

yeah gaga is a train wreck (imo) 
I think paris hilton is way overated..


----------



## K3nny (Jun 23, 2011)

Paris Hilton takes the cake for me

she's like a tree, all sticks and greens n nothing else


----------



## sammie-leigh (Jun 23, 2011)

i do not understand the hype about angelina jolie...i just can't see what people who think she is hot see in her, even if i squint my eyes and turn my head sideways...
gaga looks like she is 24/7 dressed in drag...
ooo oo and those twilight guys....not sure what people see in them either...


----------



## Jackrabbit (Jun 23, 2011)

sammie-leigh said:


> ooo oo and those twilight guys....not sure what people see in them either...



come on the the guy who plays a werewolf is hot isn't he? I'm not gay but I kill to have a body like that. Alice totally does it for me. and Angelina and Jennifer (Aniston or Hawkins). the less said about PH the better obviously money doesn't help everybody.


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 23, 2011)

You all must be a group of fine asses if you can be so critical of a lot of the names that have been brought up in this thread haha/


----------



## Tristan (Jun 23, 2011)

for me they are all published fake with too much makeup.
makeup should be used to enhance what you already have not be a mask, and less is more.

with all the makeup and the Photoshop work done no one really knows what any of the celebs actually look like.

i think Rachel McAdams is attractive she has a big mouth, but her smile is stunning.
Sarah Chalke is also attractive
Anne Hathaway
Nadine Velazquez

to name a few i like, but i think most people have an attractiveness just in different ways, its a minority of people i find genuinely unattractive.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 23, 2011)

> KR LOL You all must be a group of fine asses if you can be so critical of a lot of the names that have been brought up in this thread haha/


 I am definately a fine *** PMSL..... (NOTHING like self recomendation LOL) I dont critisize any celeb that has stayed natural.... I dont
like the message fake boobs(I am a natural E/F) fake lips etc give out to other people
I dont even like the male hotties with over pumped muscles. I spose I am old school, I love a natural body on my Man


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Baha, Angelia and Megan are frickin smokin hot. Trust a bunch of sheilas to dis on them.


----------



## Tristan (Jun 23, 2011)

steve1 said:


> Baha, Angelia and Megan are frickin smokin hot. Trust a bunch of sheilas to dis on them.


 
ahah i don't know if i would go that far myself but you know each to their own and who am i to judge ha


----------



## Defective (Jun 23, 2011)

zac efron is way over rated


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 23, 2011)

Jungle_Fever1 said:


> Which celeb do you think is very over rated for hotness. Not worried about the talent side of things just the looks. For me its lady gaga. All my mates seem to think shes hot, i on the other hand think she looks like a bucket of smashed crabs.


 
I'm scared of anything with big balls :lol:


----------



## sammie-leigh (Jun 23, 2011)

steve1 said:


> Baha, Angelia and Megan are frickin smokin hot.Trust a bunch of sheilas to dis on them.



megan before all the plastic surgery...hot....after...eeehhh...


----------



## Torah (Jun 23, 2011)

Hottest-Angelina Jolie and Jessica Alba , get down !!!!!!!!! They're both smokin !!!

Nottest-Jocelyn Wildenstein, Gwyneth Paltrow (arggghhh her eyes are soo squinty and little ) and all my mates think she hott as!

Also think Justin Beiber is way over-rated ! WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 23, 2011)

Lambert said:


> zac efron is way over rated


 
Epic Lawl.

Uma Therman is fugly.

Megan Fox is HOT. Alba, HAWT.. Lots of other famous people are.


----------



## Torah (Jun 23, 2011)

I cant think of anyone that compares to Jessica Alba and Angelina , well not in my eyes lol


----------



## blakehose (Jun 23, 2011)

Keira Knightley is very underrated! Not many agree, but the accent just does it for me...


----------



## saximus (Jun 23, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> You all must be a group of fine asses if you can be so critical of a lot of the names that have been brought up in this thread haha/


 I'm not much of a looker but if I had to choose between a night with Gaga, Angelina or my GF I'd choose my girl any day


----------



## blakehose (Jun 23, 2011)

Gaga is a pile of filth


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 23, 2011)

Yeah gaga is ugly.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hmmm KR I like Uma and yeah Keira kneightly is georgeous

Up there with Angelina are. Cote de Pablo, Kate Winslett, Milla jovovich, Jessica Simpson, Williams sisters and probably the hottest of all Salma Hayek.


----------



## saximus (Jun 23, 2011)

Speaking of Selma Hayek have you seen this:
YouTube - ‪Salma Hayek afraid of a snake during interview !‬&rlm;


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jun 23, 2011)

LOL yeah I seen it but apparently she overcame her fear

YouTube - ‪From Dusk Till Dawn - Salma Hayek Table Dance‬&rlm;


----------



## saximus (Jun 23, 2011)

Actually Dusk Till Dawn was filmed before this. Apparently she was ok with the big one but the little one that "attacked" them in that interview was creepier


----------



## sammy09 (Jun 23, 2011)

Justin beiber, Justin Timberlake and the Jonas brothers ARE ALL OVER RATED


----------



## saximus (Jun 23, 2011)

iluvbiebersammy9 said:


> Justin beiber...


 Your screen name suggests otherwise...


----------



## sammy09 (Jun 23, 2011)

saximus said:


> Your screen name suggests otherwise...


 
have you read my sig at the bottem of all my posts


----------



## fugawi (Jun 23, 2011)

Charlise Theron, Jessica Biel, These two have a more natural look.


----------



## saximus (Jun 23, 2011)

iluvbiebersammy9 said:


> have you read my sig at the bottem of all my posts


 Yeah and that makes even less sense than your previous post...


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 23, 2011)

saximus said:


> Yeah and that makes even less sense than your previous post...


perhaps the poster was once a Bieber fan, but then woke up LOL
I send my Daughter into a major Hissy Fit when I tell her she has "Bieber feber" ROFLMFAO 
she is 7 and detests him. Her fav celeb was Bon Scott LOL


----------



## saximus (Jun 23, 2011)

Haha you're obviously raising her well then


----------



## holdenman_89 (Jun 23, 2011)

haha love all the posts about Gaga i'm guessing most people like her music...which sucks as well, as for her looks wouldn't touch her with a 10" pole if you paid me and that chick that stars in Dare Devil (cant remember name) does not do it for me. 

but Jessica Alba & Megan Fox hell yeah their smokin but its personal opinion when it comes down to it.


----------



## fugawi (Jun 23, 2011)

Jennifer Garner was Electra in Daredevil and Electra.


----------



## Dannyboi (Jun 23, 2011)

I am going to say some nerd fav's.... Yvonne Strahovski is incredible..... and Australian.... Then Jewel Staite is amazing yet hardly known... (Unless you watch Firefly) Then Linda Cardellini but then she isn't in much so I doubt many know of her... These girls all have natural beauty and have all been reported to be nice in person (looks and personality)... That being said there is only 2 people listed that I would agree are ugly. Paris Hilton is the festiest thing on the planet.... and then Lady Gaga... I have had it with everyone's obsession with her.... she freaks me out....


----------



## whiteblaze786 (Jun 23, 2011)

saximus said:


> Speaking of Selma Hayek have you seen this:
> YouTube - ‪Salma Hayek afraid of a snake during interview !‬&rlm;


 
haha abit off topic but i laughed when i read a comment on that vid "let me just applaud the craftsmanship of whoever﻿ made that chair" - For some reason it just made me laugh


----------



## Snowman (Jun 23, 2011)

TOP HOT CELEB CHICK'S... in no order

Angelina Jolie
Megan Fox
Jessica Alba
Charlize Theron
Scarlett Johansson
Jessica Biel (Blade 3)
Rachal Leigh Cook
Rachel McAdams
and Perth Weather girl Angela Tsun 


Worst celebs who are supposed to be hot...
Lady Gagga
lindsay lohan
paris
Cameron Diaz
Drew Barrymore
Meg Ryan


----------



## Torah (Jun 23, 2011)

steve1 said:


> Hmmm KR I like Uma and yeah Keira kneightly is georgeous
> 
> Up there with Angelina are. Cote de Pablo, Kate Winslett, Milla jovovich, Jessica Simpson, Williams sisters and probably the hottest of all Salma Hayek.


 
Jessica Simpson ??? Really ??????


----------



## Snowman (Jun 23, 2011)

Torah said:


> Jessica Simpson ??? Really ??????


I'd question the Williams sisters over JS! Unless one of them is the singer Vanessa Williams. Youtube save the best for last Vanessa Williams...


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 23, 2011)

steve1 said:


> Hmmm KR I like Uma and yeah Keira kneightly is georgeous
> 
> Up there with Angelina are. Cote de Pablo, Kate Winslett, Milla jovovich, Jessica Simpson, Williams sisters and probably the hottest of all Salma Hayek.


 
Seriously? Uma looks like an anorexic bug to me, lol.


----------



## FAY (Jun 23, 2011)

Hmmmm real beauties, they just do not make them like they used to. None of the ones today have a patch on these ones.

Ava Gardner
Vivienne Leigh
Elizabeth Taylor
Ingrid Bergman
Audrey Hepburn
Grace Kelly
And a few more that I cannot think of atm.


----------



## saximus (Jun 23, 2011)

Fay you forgot the biggest one - Marilyn


----------



## FAY (Jun 23, 2011)

Ummm nah, she was not a real beauty to me. I think the dyed blonde hair spoilt her.


----------



## Snowman (Jun 23, 2011)

FAY said:


> Hmmmm real beauties, they just do not make them like they used to. None of the ones today have a patch on these .


 
most of the ones today would be a patch on those  (just saying that some women have lost their womanly shape)


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 23, 2011)

Krystal Forscutt
Sophia busch 
Christina Applegate
Heather Locklear
The lead singer from the pussy cat dolls
Natalie basinthgwaithe
Jennifer aniston was hot back in the day

Tons more non mainstream celebs that I probably can't name lol


----------



## Snowman (Jun 23, 2011)

Isn't it celebs that are supposed to be hot but aren't?


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Snowman said:


> I'd question the Williams sisters over JS! Unless one of them is the singer Vanessa Williams. Youtube save the best for last Vanessa Williams...


 
Yep I'm talking tennis. What can I say I enjoy my coffee the same way, Haha


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 23, 2011)

steve1 said:


> Yep I'm talking tennis. What can I say I enjoy my coffee the same way, Haha


 
what? full of muscles with a big bum? lol.


----------



## FAY (Jun 23, 2011)

Snowman said:


> Isn't it celebs that are supposed to be hot but aren't?



Yeah, it is, but it is much easier to actually name the 'hot' ones.
The not 'hot' ones list would go on forever...lol


----------



## Dan40D (Jun 23, 2011)

Gaga and Anjelina are very overrated!!

On the other hand, I can't believe no one has mentioned Miranda Kerr, shes a godess IMO, so naturally stunning.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 23, 2011)

i agree dan, shes stunning, made up or normal.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Elle macpherson in Sirens, Stunning


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Jun 23, 2011)

christina aguilera



WOOOOOOOHOOOOOO


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 23, 2011)

saximus said:


> Fay you forgot the biggest one - Marilyn


 I absolutely adore her(dyed hair I don care)


----------



## Naga_Kanya (Jun 23, 2011)

I never understood all the drooling over Johnny Depp. I like him as an actor, but he doesn't do it for me in the hotness dept. 
I'm torn between finding Angelina stunning and revolting. 
To whoever mentioned Firefly, Morena Baccarin kicks Kaylee's butt in the stunner stakes. Inara's divine, and I want her wardrobe. 
Monica Bellucci's _amazing_. And I'm with Fay - the old-school beauties are timeless - particularly Louise Brooks, who didn't rate a mention, and like Bellucci, was stunning _and _whip-smart. 
I don't even begin to get the appeal of the Twilight boys (as one of my friends put it, Robert Patttinson has a face like a jar full of arses) and their hideous, gym-sculpted-but-basically-useless abtastic bodies. Or Orlando Bloom. Or any of the carbon-copy Ralph Magazine "hotties" like Megan Fox. Ugh. They look like they've been grown in vats to keep t*tty-mag sales up.
Dita Von Teese is one of the most over-rated and boring celebrities ever, not to mention self-obsessed even by celebrity standards, but I still want her wardrobe. 
The Pict chick in Centurion rocks, though. Phwoar.
Sean Bean's a bit of a hottie. So was Ralph Fiennes before he disgraced himself. I wouldn't touch Brad Pitt with someone else's, though.


----------



## Vixen (Jun 24, 2011)

I have always thought Natalie Portman is a beautiful, stunning lady, she'd be my top pick!

I don't think many would agree with my choice of men, I go for the nasty ones hehe, Robert Knepper (specifically as T-Bag on Prison Break), Richard Brake (Doom, Outpost) etc


----------



## Fuscus (Jun 24, 2011)

K3nny said:


> Paris Hilton takes the cake for me
> 
> she's like a tree, all sticks and greens n nothing else


 
I think I'll name my yacht "Paris Hilton"! Its got heaps of expensive rigging but a substandard hull!


----------



## Snakewoman (Jun 24, 2011)

I've always believed that what's on the *inside* of a person is what really matters. I've also noticed that many people who call others ugly are no oil paintings themselves.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 24, 2011)

Vixen said:


> I have always thought Natalie Portman is a beautiful, stunning lady, she'd be my top pick!
> 
> I don't think many would agree with my choice of men, I go for the nasty ones hehe, Robert Knepper (specifically as T-Bag on Prison Break), Richard Brake (Doom, Outpost) etc


 

Was t-bag the one that choped his hand off? I like the brothers from Prison break..


----------



## Megzz (Jun 24, 2011)

Before this thread I never even realised Gaga was supposed to be hot - I thought it was just her music and weird clothes that people were into.


----------



## Naga_Kanya (Jun 24, 2011)

Tahlia said:


> I've always believed that what's on the *inside* of a person is what really matters. I've also noticed that many people who call others ugly are no oil paintings themselves.



I agree, and I think the original poster does too, and specified that; but I think it's also totally fair to have aesthetic preferences as well. Most celebs are pretty much just clothes horses/"beautiful" people, so it's fair to judge them on their looks - not to judge them as people, but to talk about whether they appeal to us (to an extent it's no different to discussing how well an art critic is doing their job, and whether we like their criticism). We'll never meet them, so looks are all we have to go on, anyway, and their personalities are for the most part manufactured by the media. Unless you're choosing a partner based only on the way they look, it's not shallow to have aesthetic preferences in humans. We all have the same preferences when it comes to reptiles, too. I think BHPs are insanely over-rated, but others love them. I love hearing about what other people find attractive.


----------



## Snakewoman (Jun 24, 2011)

Naga_Kanya said:


> their personalities are for the most part manufactured by the media.


 
In some cases yes, and many celebrities are lied about by the press (most of which I hate ) Hearing what celebs are like from people who know them well is the best. You made some great points in your post


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jun 24, 2011)

Vixen said:


> I have always thought Natalie Portman is a beautiful, stunning lady, she'd be my top pick!
> 
> I don't think many would agree with my choice of men, I go for the nasty ones hehe, Robert Knepper (specifically as T-Bag on Prison Break), Richard Brake (Doom, Outpost) etc



There's something just wrong with women and shaved heads


----------



## Naga_Kanya (Jun 24, 2011)

steve1 said:


> There's something just wrong with women and shaved heads



There's something just wrong with men who think women should conform to their old-fashioned notions.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jun 25, 2011)

Probably, but it feels horrible too.


----------



## JasonL (Jun 25, 2011)

Most celebs are over rated, some should not even be rated.


----------



## scorps (Jun 25, 2011)

One celeb who i dont think is hot at all in any way but all my mates think shes super hot would be Beyonce, dont see it at all lol


----------



## Smithers (Jun 25, 2011)

Amy Winehouse is under rated guys come one how is this not hot

View attachment 206498


----------



## discomat (Jun 27, 2011)

has anyone said Lara Bingle yet? Cause that woman's face is messed up. She looks like 'the joker' off Batman


----------



## FAY (Jun 29, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Amy Winehouse is under rated guys come one how is this not hot
> 
> View attachment 206498



She certainly is hot, I would take her to meet my family anyday


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 29, 2011)

they try to make me go to rehab..... probb good reason for that you silly girl!


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Jun 29, 2011)

FAY said:


> Hmmmm real beauties, they just do not make them like they used to. None of the ones today have a patch on these ones.
> 
> Ava Gardner
> Vivienne Leigh
> ...



there all nearly dead now or are dead - Fay !!! 


marrilyn M was before her time the first of the hot blondes but other than the one phoho and her JFK i dont know much about her


----------



## FAY (Jun 29, 2011)

REPTILIAN-KMAN said:


> there all nearly dead now or are dead - Fay !!!
> 
> 
> marrilyn M was before her time the first of the hot blondes but other than the one phoho and her JFK i dont know much about her



Really! That is why the ' They don't make them like they used to' LOL


----------



## reptileKev81 (Jul 6, 2011)

Your mates think lady gaga is hot? I dont believe!


----------

